# Another what would YOU bid to plow these lots?



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey guys...I am new to the snow plowing. I put a bid in for these two lots. These are the first two commercial lots I've put bids in for. I have two more properties wanting bids, but I haven't done them yet. They are about the size of the first lot.

I put in a bid for $125.00 per push on the first lot. NO SALT.

On the second lot I put a bid in for $140.00 per push since it is bigger and has more obstacles. NO SALT.

I won't know for 2-3 weeks if I got them.

With your expenses what would you charge for these per push? Or would you do a yearly bid? It snows from November-March here. It usually snows at least 6-7 times a year that produces over 1" each time.

My expenses are, $500.00 a month for a truck, $150.00 a month for insurance/business insurance, $200-300.00 a month in fuel, and $200.00 a month for the mower and snow plow payment. Approximately $1,140.00 a month in expenses IF nothing breaks down. Everything I have is under warranty for 3 more years though, so that helps. Sorry for the huge thread. Just trying to lay everything out.

Lot 1









Lot 2









Hoping for positive feedback! 
Thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Are they gas stations?

Open 24/7?
Location, usa is a big place.
We don't need your address , just the the region , nearest city.....
Never mind I see the location

What is your trigger?
And does your Ins know you might be plowing a gas station?

As you guessed, I'll never give you a # you have to do that part.
And I never plow gas stations , or a 24/7 business, lessen learned.
Doesn't mean you won't like them or make them work.

For your numbers, how much work can you do you need to make a living.
And a warnty doesn't plow one single lot,
What is your back up plan?
If they can't open or loose $$ because your broke down, they can sue you for not holding up your end of the contract.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I wouldn't plow a gas station for $1000. you say its worth $125 6 time a year=$750. that doesn't even cover your insurance

if you only plow 6 times a year you better be looking for 3x that rate. and not gas stations.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I think I'd be in the $95/each range. You bid $125 and I don't think that's a bad price either but in my area lots of that size go for under $100.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

snowman55;2027921 said:


> I wouldn't plow a gas station for $1000. you say its worth $125 6 time a year=$750. that doesn't even cover your insurance
> 
> if you only plow 6 times a year you better be looking for 3x that rate. and not gas stations.


^^^This^^^

Gas stations are a nightmare to plow. Back when I was getting started in the business I did several gas stations. Now that I'm more established I don't have any interest in them. People will pull in right behind you as you're plowing. It's white-knuckle plowing.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

but coach he only plows 6 times a year. would take him 5 years to recoup assets at that rate. and its a gas station.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

NO salt and hardpack and throw in the fact of it being a GS...pass.

If you do take them on, be prepared to buy additional replacement lids for the fill tanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2027919 said:


> Are they gas stations?
> 
> Open 24/7?
> Location, usa is a big place.
> ...


Florida?????


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

$100 and $120


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;2027941 said:


> $100 and $120


And around here they'd go for less than half that.

Which is why asking what I would bid is a worthless question.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2027943 said:



> And around here they'd go for less than half that.
> 
> Which is why asking what I would bid is a worthless question.


I believe you. He's asking so I'm just giving him what he wants.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I looked 4 times and still don't see a location other then gps coordinates. It must be towards the south, they are the only ones that can bring that much money other then Philly and sue happy Jersey. You might be in the ball park for your area (where ever that is) depending on how much competition you have.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;2027947 said:


> I believe you. He's asking so I'm just giving him what he wants.


I know, I was pointing it out for the OP and those who get all *****y when their questions aren't answered the way they want.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2027949 said:


> I looked 4 times and still don't see a location other then gps coordinates. It must be towards the south, they are the only ones that can bring that much money other then Philly and sue happy Jersey. You might be in the ball park for your area (where ever that is) depending on how much competition you have.


I'm too lazy to type in the coordinates.

Greg must have them memorized. :laughing:

I lied, for whatever reason, I did the first one.

Casey's General Store Auburn Illernoiz

I assume the second one is somewhere around there. Just south of Springfield.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2027958 said:


> I'm too lazy to type in the coordinates.
> 
> Greg must have them memorized. :laughing:
> 
> ...


My guess is it is in Tennessee or Georgia, I think the only snow they get is what falls off the cars from Michigan on their way to Florida.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Those are 3-4 hour jobs a push. NEVER EVER EVER plow gas stations unless your charging hourly. I HATE PLOWING GAS STATIONS...


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

wow thanks for the advice guys! Being a new guy I figure it was a good start, but sounds like gas stations are a nightmare. Yes, they are open 24/7. Keep in mind those numbers I gave were per push. But yeah....I'm rethinking gas stations.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Plowtoy;2027987 said:


> Those are 3-4 hour jobs a push. NEVER EVER EVER plow gas stations unless your charging hourly. I HATE PLOWING GAS STATIONS...


3 to 4 hours? If you cant do the first one in 30 minutes or less you better stay in bed.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

burtle;2027992 said:


> wow thanks for the advice guys! Being a new guy I figure it was a good start, but sounds like gas stations are a nightmare. Yes, they are open 24/7. Keep in mind those numbers I gave were per push. But yeah....I'm rethinking gas stations.


There not that bad I do 3 stations similar to those one is open 24 hrs the others open at 5am. Just be extra careful be aware of every car that goes in or out and where they are at all times as you should with any parking lot. If you can get that money for them go for it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Plowtoy;2027987 said:


> Those are 3-4 hour jobs a push. NEVER EVER EVER plow gas stations unless your charging hourly. I HATE PLOWING GAS STATIONS...


Shirley you jest.


----------



## Ret_PurpleHeart (Sep 15, 2015)

up here in Maine.. I see those guys plow the Gas Stations.. and i always wondered if they hut those fill caps!.. your answer above says it happens.. if you plow the gas station.. as a normal civilian driver.. who always seems to need gas at the wrong time.. i wish you well... and post here if u get the contract..i would love to know. 
I have a quick oil mart asking me to plow their lot.. all i could see in my mind was fire balls, and me crashing through those lovely glass garage doors, and landing in the fill pit basement..
i gave him the # to a professional plowman.. anyone who does the gas stations.. u guys are as ballsy as the guy who plows the docks down at the sea..
respectfully submitted


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

While we don't plow GS unless its part of the main store/lot (like Walmart with pumps) those caps pop off easily. in the past on problem lots (most) we place traffic cones on them and have the sidewalk crew shovel them off.

gas station just gas.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd bid $75 for each. They look really close to the same size. They'd likely go for $50. 3-4hrs???? Even with cars on the lot, you have everywhere in the world to put snow.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Plowtoy;2027987 said:


> Those are 3-4 hour jobs a push. NEVER EVER EVER plow gas stations unless your charging hourly. I HATE PLOWING GAS STATIONS...


I hate gas stations as well but.....3-4 hrs per push???? Come on man. If I turned in an hourly price to plow a gas station I would be laughed out of the place. With your experience I would assume you are kidding?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

snowman55;2027921 said:


> I wouldn't plow a gas station for $1000. you say its worth $125 6 time a year=$750. that doesn't even cover your insurance
> 
> if you only plow 6 times a year you better be looking for 3x that rate. and not gas stations.


Yep agreed, we did Hess stations 4 years ago for about $100 per push and $115 for salt, what a loss, no slip and falls but they are high liability and pay squat, end of season you made 9 grand for 4 sites


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Freshwater;2028089 said:


> I'd bid $75 for each. They look really close to the same size. They'd likely go for $50. 3-4hrs???? Even with cars on the lot, you have everywhere in the world to put snow.


Gas stations are littered "literally" with manhole covers, plow one and you'll know what i mean, they take 2x as long as they should, you gotta lift the plow and they still look like a$$ when all done. Requires tons of salt to finish them off, concrete under and around all the pumps then usually asphalt after that, sucks. Don't do gas stations as your first jobs, you'll hate snow in general then.

NJ has the highest rates probably, but i wouldn't touch them for less than $175 per push and $150 for a round of salt and bag of calcium on the sidewalks. And i'll only be there every 2 inches.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Camden;2027928 said:


> ^^^This^^^
> 
> Gas stations are a nightmare to plow. Back when I was getting started in the business I did several gas stations. Now that I'm more established I don't have any interest in them. People will pull in right behind you as you're plowing. It's white-knuckle plowing.


And don't forget during the blizzards everyone pulls in and parks everywhere and leaves their cars everywhere. 
Just one gas station been a client for 8 years now and the only reason I keep them is because they are right down the road from me.
They give me and my guys free coffee and donuts if we want them.
I keep hinting about free gas but they will not go for it. :laughing:


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Plowtoy;2027987 said:


> Those are 3-4 hour jobs a push. NEVER EVER EVER plow gas stations unless your charging hourly. I HATE PLOWING GAS STATIONS...


?? 3-4 hours plowing ??

Are you going about 1 mile a minute?

And plowing with a 3 foot plow?

Even with traffic coming in and out those are no more than 30 minute to 1 hour tops to plow.

As for your pricing:

I put in a bid for $125.00 per push on the first lot. NO SALT.

On the second lot I put a bid in for $140.00 per push since it is bigger and has more obstacles. NO SALT.

What is your trigger? 2" or 3"

I do a 3" inch with the gas station I plow, they have so much traffic going in and out it keeps the snow down.

So if your getting those prices every 2 to 3 inches that's not too bad.

The only thing is it sounds like you set it up per push. 
Which if you get light snow fall should be no problem.
But what happens if you get a blizzard that drops 12 inches of snow in half a day and you can't keep up and instead of plowing them out 4 times -(4 pushes) you only get there 2 times.

That means you can only charge them for 2 pushes.

If you structure it by the amount of snow fall, then regardless of how many times you plow you get paid. 
But that doesn't mean you get to sit on your butt and wait till storm end, you need to be out there plowing with the storm.

Good luck and have a great season.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

your price is way higher than what they go for here. BUT gas stations are such a pain in the butt if I ever DID bid on them I'd bid higher too; but then 95% of the time some newbie clown would get the job for bidding much lower. Have fun boy.
Anyways, no salt is a red flag, esp since that lot looks like concrete & will freeze quicker. Plus I'm not a fan of all the filler caps sticking up out of the pavement to get hit by the plow.
I avoid gas stations at all costs; I watched a guy try to plow one a 8 in the morning- too many ppl are rude idiots- took him too long to get it plowed.
For the guy that says it will take 3-4 hours- what are you shoveling the lot by hand?!?!?


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2007)

MSsnowplowing;2028435 said:


> ?? 3-4 hours plowing ??
> 
> Are you going a mile a minute?


I would certainly hope he's going slower than that. Although it would be interesting to see someone hit a fill cover at 60 
mph...


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I was working for another company and we did one Mobile station my last year there, we had shovelers do the entire area that the fill caps were in, needless to say i pulled up as one of our new plow guys pulled onto the site, ignored the cones and i watched a fill cap fly by since he hit it going 30+mph (he wasn't the smartest guy ever), come to find out he had to pay to replace 8 of them within 3 weeks.

Gas stations suck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh, they HAVE to be plowed with a trip edge only


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2035025 said:


> Oh, they HAVE to be plowed with a trip edge only


Well, at least that would save the transmissions....:waving:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Ramairfreak98ss;2028401 said:


> NJ has the highest rates probably, but i wouldn't touch them for less than $175 per push and $150 for a round of salt and bag of calcium on the sidewalks. And i'll only be there every 2 inches.


Last few years, my GL policy stated NO GAS STATIONS, Hospitals, and a few other high risk areas.

Wonder what restrictions and rate hikes are in store for this year.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Pictures are hard to get a good scale of the size. Either way it's a gas station. No thanks, I'd rather plow a condo site with only 65 year olds and over than that


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

A condo for senoirs would be gravy, they go to bed at 7pm and dont peek out the front door till 11am.


----------

